# [Advice] Suggestions for Wifi Router for 8mbps plan, ₹1500/- budget?



## ACidBaseD (Dec 10, 2014)

Finally switching from MTNL to a local cable internet, 8mbps unlimited for ₹3000/Per Month  

TP-LINK TL-WR740N
Tenda Wireless N150 Easy Setup Router

TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router

These seem to have good reviews on flipkart, budget = ₹1500/-
Which one should I go for? or are there any other options available to me? (Need good range for 2.5BHK)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 10, 2014)

TP link W8968 V3 was around 1600-1700 recently. Try to get it.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 10, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> TP link W8968 V3 was around 1600-1700 recently. Try to get it.



My local broadband guy told me that an ADSL modem router won't work, his internet will be provided via an Ethernet cable.. Also, I already have a cheap MTNL ADSL modem..  

Also, it's very hard to know if the version I'll be getting is V3 only or not since none of the online shops state the version in the description


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 11, 2014)

^The 4th RJ 45 port can be used for cable broadband connections through Ethernet.
Amazon and/or Flipkart has V3


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^The 4th RJ 45 port can be used for cable broadband connections through Ethernet.
> Amazon and/or Flipkart has V3





SaiyanGoku said:


> ^The 4th RJ 45 port can be used for cable broadband connections through Ethernet.
> Amazon and/or Flipkart has V3



Thanks A LOT for the info. If that can be done, do you think I can use any of the RJ45 ports in my Beetle 450TC1 modem/router provided by MTNL to make the connection work? (I wasn't aware that RJ45 connections can work on RJ11 modems)

Also, could you please point out some difference between W8968 V3 and WR841N ? Although W8968 is available @₹1700 on amazon, there is no mention of warranty and buying locally is not an option. Also, the latter is ₹400 cheaper. 

I'm already spending a lot on the internet, having an overkill router won't be useful much because I'll be using the LAN port to connect to my PC anyways. WIFI is only for Dad, Sis and Mom and they don't use much of internet.


----------



## sushovan (Dec 11, 2014)

W8968 is NOT for Cable broadband, get WR-841N ( I have one too for my cable Internet).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 11, 2014)

^
*www.digit.in/forum/networking/1832...ut-tp-link-w8968-post2103884.html#post2103884



whitestar_999 said:


> 1.see the pdf manual,it is there under usb sharing.
> 2.no & never will be.peer sharing only works with cable broadband.
> 3.again see the pdf manual,it is there under parental control.
> 4.you can see manual(i know it is getting repetitive but pdf manual is one of the most underrated support option  ).*main features of w8968 which sets it apart are EWAN port(similar to WAN port on routers) making it easy to configure & use with cable broadband & 3g usb modem support*.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^
> *www.digit.in/forum/networking/1832...ut-tp-link-w8968-post2103884.html#post2103884



Thanks again for helping me out 
But I'm never going to use the 3g USB feature and also I already have a modem router, so the main feature is pretty useless for me right?  

Anyways, do you think I can use any of the RJ45 ports in my Beetle 450TC1 modem/router provided by MTNL to make the connection work? (I wasn't aware that RJ45 connections can work on RJ11 modems)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 11, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Thanks again for helping me out
> But I'm never going to use the 3g USB feature and also I already have a modem router, so the main feature is pretty useless for me right?
> 
> Anyways, do you think I can use any of the RJ45 ports in my Beetle 450TC1 modem/router provided by MTNL to make the connection work? (I wasn't aware that RJ45 connections can work on RJ11 modems)



I don't know buddy. if it has ewan port, it might work. Still you should check its product page.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't know buddy. if it has ewan port, it might work. Still you should check its product page.



I think i'll just go ahead and order the WR841N 300, it has some great reviews so should be fine!

Thanks for the help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2014)

Any modem with more than 1 lan port can also work as a router.In beetel modem settings select ISP as dynamic ip address & save & reboot.connect cable connection to one of the lan port(try 4th lan port first) & another lan port to pc,it should work.For accessing net simultaneously on more than 1 connected devices(e.g.pc via lan & laptop via wifi) you will need to use mac cloning feature to set modem mac address to the mac address of the registered device(laptop or desktop,local cable broadband provider will ask you on which device to set connection).Some cable isp use web login feature in which case you need to set router mac address to device mac address from which you login to net connection.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 11, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Finally switching from MTNL to a local cable internet, 8mbps unlimited for ₹3000/Per Month
> 
> TP-LINK TL-WR740N
> Tenda Wireless N150 Easy Setup Router
> ...



Why ???? mtnl is great (Stick to government like jobs 
3000 per month is too high, please post speedtest result
My mtnl 700 rs combo telephone + net, 2mbps upto 12 gb and 1 gb afterwards unlimited.

Tenda... no 
TP-Link yes.. there are others also mentioned on mtnl site if you checked.
D-link = *DSL-2730* & *DSL-2750* (consider 2730 for your budget)
So, you have mtnl modem also as you used it for mtnl net. So router without modem. Cable net provider use rj 45 cable.

I'm using TP link 740N 150mbps (1bhk, range is good but for 1000 sq ft)

2.5BHk??
if same area and wooden walls (old style) consider TP link 740N,
if bigger area with normal walls (2 antenna, 300mbps) consider TP link 841N.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Dec 17, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Any modem with more than 1 lan port can also work as a router.In beetel modem settings select ISP as dynamic ip address & save & reboot.connect cable connection to one of the lan port(try 4th lan port first) & another lan port to pc,it should work.For accessing net simultaneously on more than 1 connected devices(e.g.pc via lan & laptop via wifi) you will need to use mac cloning feature to set modem mac address to the mac address of the registered device(laptop or desktop,local cable broadband provider will ask you on which device to set connection).Some cable isp use web login feature in which case you need to set router mac address to device mac address from which you login to net connection.



Thanks for the information. It's good to know i have a backup router in case something goes wrong. (but I already bought the WR841N before reading this post.)



amit.tiger12 said:


> Why ???? mtnl is great (Stick to government like jobs
> 3000 per month is too high, please post speedtest result
> My mtnl 700 rs combo telephone + net, 2mbps upto 12 gb and 1 gb afterwards unlimited.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice. But my monthly usage is around 500 GB or so. MTNL was just too slow for me. (4 people in my house use net, so thats a factor too).  

I already bought the TP Link WR841N 300mbps router and it works like a charm. Covers my whole flat perfectly! Once again thanks everyone!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 17, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Thanks for the advice. But my monthly usage is around 500 GB or so. MTNL was just too slow for me. (4 people in my house use net, so thats a factor too).



500 GB???  
Great mahn... what you do..??? torrent download?? or something else?? just curiosity... 
All in your family members are tech savvy?? great man... hats off...


----------

